# Preferences automatische Sortierung



## Hummel1887 (4. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes kleines Problem. Habe in der plugin.xml einige PreferencePages angelegt 
und diese entsprechend ausprogrammiert und bin ein wenig enttäuscht das Eclipse mir die
scheinbar in dem Preferences Menü automatisch absteigend sortiert. 
Alle weiteren Nachforschungen bestätigen bisher meine Vermutungen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu umgehen?
Es funktioniert technisch
alles Einwandfrei, nur möchte ich gerne in erster Linie die Reihenfolge der angezeigten 
Pages selbst bestimmen.

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus 
für die Anregungen und Hilfestellungen.


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jun 2010)

Ich verschieb das mal in den richtigen Bereich.
Handelt es sich um einen RCP? Wenn ja, dann geht das zB über den Workbenchadvisor:
WorkbenchAdvisor (Eclipse Platform API Specification)
Wenn nein, nun, dann bestimmt die konkrete Anwendung auf welche Art sortiert werden soll und für die Eclipse IDE ist das Alphabetisch.


----------



## Hummel1887 (7. Jun 2010)

Ja es handelt sich um RCP. Entschuldige bitte das falsche anlegen. ;-)
Werde mich in die von dir vorgeschlagene Richtung mal schlau machen und 
mich wieder melden. 
Vielen Dank erstmal.
...
[edit]
Habe mir jetzt die IPreferenceNodes ausgelesen und den PreferenceManager geleert,
jetzt nach beliebiger Reihenfolge dem Preference Manager wieder hinzugefügt.
Das ist es was du meinst oder ?

```
configurer.getWorkbench().getPreferenceManager().getRootSubNodes();
```
 ?

Vielen Dank!


----------

